# Sheds



## Gypo Logger (Jan 21, 2020)

I found this rack in Alberta in 1978 and finally got it mounted after being cabin bound for 12 days due to-30 and -40 temps.
It’s elk country here and I’d like to go look for more.
Does anyone here hunt for sheds?


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Jan 21, 2020)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 790525
> I found this rack in Alberta in 1978 and finally got it mounted after being cabin bound for 12 days due to-30 and -40 temps.
> It’s elk country here and I’d like to go look for more.
> Does anyone here hunt for sheds?



Love that little axe


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 21, 2020)

Jethro 2t sniffer said:


> Love that little axe


Thanks, I found it under the floor boards of a fallen down miners/trappers shack along with some small gold nuggets and some really old Hudson Bay flour sacks.


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Jan 21, 2020)

Gypo Logger said:


> Thanks, I found it under the floor boards of a fallen down miners/trappers shack along with some small gold nuggets and some really old Hudson Bay flour sacks.



Nice man


----------



## stillhunter (Jan 21, 2020)

I've got a pile of whitetail sheds and skulls w horns I found while hunting and decades of surveying.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Jan 22, 2020)

I have loads of fallow and red deer sheds as well as some skulls and partial skulls. Most of the sheds are quite small or only 1 antler and not the pair.


----------



## MontanaResident (Jan 23, 2020)

I do go out looking for sheds. Only modest success.  My most successful was a single moose antler, which was a rather small rack from probably a young bull.

Gold? Wow!



Gypo Logger said:


> Thanks, I found it under the floor boards of a fallen down miners/trappers shack along with some small gold nuggets and some really old Hudson Bay flour sacks.


----------



## motorhead99999 (Jan 23, 2020)

I put some chicken wire up between three trees behind the house and put corn in the middle When I see them start shedding. There horns get stuck in the chicken wire and fall off.


----------

